# difference between B12 and B13 replacement struts?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

So what is different between the struts for a B12 and a B13? I looked up the part numbers and they are totally different, is there that much difference between the 2 cars? Thanks


----------



## Conley (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that the B13 top hats are slightly wider, and the brake hose clip/bracket has a different location. But otherwise they should fit. You could always go to a junkyard and see if a b13 strut will bolt up to a b12.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

shaft and pressure are definitely bigger/higher... im using the nx2000 in the front ... otherwise, it fits there easely ... like he said, brake hose clip needs to be moved or right shock on left side otherwise it moves right on the hose itself cutting it in the long run... been there not fun !!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

So, if I find a pair of fronts from a B13 in the junkyard they will work in my B12 other than the brake line tab?


----------



## Conley (Aug 7, 2007)

Yup, except for the tophats might need to be from the B12


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I found this on the Monroe site:

front:

part number 801815 (90 sentra)
Strut body lengths
type length comp extention travel
B10 12.750 13.375	19.750	6.375

part number 801872 (93 NX2000/B13)
B2 12.875 13.375	19.625	6.250


rear (90 sentra)
B10	15.250 14.000	22.875	8.875

801874 (93 NX 2000/B13)
B10	15.375 14.875	23.125	8.250


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

top hats and the b13s have a much larger aftermarket choice.....


----------

